# programming the primos alpha dogg ??? anyone ?



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

anyone know how to get sounds to the "favorite" file on this call ? doesnt explain this process at all in the owners manual, wanting to put a few sounds in it , so i dont have to scroll for 15 minutes..........really didnt want to deal with customer service......thanks


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

Bump , so i can view this on tapatalk !


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

Well looks like customer service it is .....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think sos1inmesa has one and maybe was doing something along those lines, shoot him a PM.


----------



## DDAY (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok guys got it figured out , thanks to a prompt reply from primos , select favorites from the start menu , push the hot 1 button , the sounds come up on screen , scroll thru until
You find the sound you want and push select ! The sound is now in the favorite file ! Them repeat the process until
Finished !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

DDAY said:


> Ok guys got it figured out , thanks to a prompt reply from primos , select favorites from the start menu , push the hot 1 button , the sounds come up on screen , scroll thru until You find the sound you want and push select ! The sound is now in the favorite file ! Them repeat the process until Finished !


 Glad it worked out.


----------

